# This is my Home Gym.



## ScorpionKing (Aug 21, 2010)

This is my private home gym. I put all this together off of Ebay, yard sales and newspaper ads. I've got about $5,000 all together into this. I,m not done yet! Need to add on to the building for more gym equipment.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 21, 2010)

More Pics of my Gym.


----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

holly fuck thats all u paid for all that. great deal brother. wat else would you need as iam sure u got enough weights. how much does your db go up to. how much are u charging for memberships. lol. and i thought i used to have a nice home gym at one time. awesome.


----------



## dk1 (Aug 22, 2010)

i second that holy fuck!!!  all that for 5K!!!!!!  great work


----------



## ufc69 (Aug 22, 2010)

thats fuckin awsome, wish i had a set up like that


----------



## davegmb (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, that is amazing well done..........im jealous


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

iam more jealous dave lol.jk. he did a awesome job finding that kind of equipment at those prices. thats not garbage equipment either. thats high top stuff.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been working on building this for about a year now. I just take my time and watch for good deals to come along. Gyms going out of Biz and etc.... I don't settle for any cheap junk. All heavy duty!


----------



## Flathead (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good, there's not much you can't do with that set up.


----------



## twarrior (Aug 22, 2010)

The Gym looks awesome and who the hell has that much free space in their house for a gym like that??  I must be doing something wrong...


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

twarrior said:


> The Gym looks awesome and who the hell has that much free space in their house for a gym like that?? I must be doing something wrong...


 
 funny, lmfao, haha.........


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 22, 2010)

wow thats great i got a smith machine and i thought i was doing good boy was i wrong lol   i don't get jealous but i am


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> I've been working on building this for about a year now. I just take my time and watch for good deals to come along. Gyms going out of Biz and etc.... I don't settle for any cheap junk. All heavy duty!


 
 i like that leg press machine. how about the db wats the highest weight u have on those? just curious. thnx brother


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 22, 2010)

When do you open?


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> i like that leg press machine. how about the db wats the highest weight u have on those? just curious. thnx brother


 DP's are 220bs per stack.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 22, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> When do you open?


 Funny you would ask this. I've invited friends over but no one is commeted to training. Some show but all they do is want to talk and maybe do a few reps. I guess I'm hard core and like to hit the weights 4 times a week at 2 hour work out sessions. So, Bro if you can make it. Bring it on. No charge for my Bro's!


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 3, 2010)

smith racks are the way to go if you work out alone.


----------



## LAM (Sep 5, 2010)

nice set up...you have plenty of equipment to get the job done, that's for sure.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 5, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> smith racks are the way to go if you work out alone.



Or just don't use a weight that will force you to failure.  I workout alone almost all the time and I never use the Smith.


----------



## MDR (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice setup, for not a lot of money-very cool


----------



## MyK (Sep 5, 2010)

crazy. did you win the lotto or somethin lol


----------



## unclem (Sep 6, 2010)

no brother how much does your db go up to each one , like 100lb or 120lbs or watever you know wat i mean. can u use 2, 100db in each arm to press with or higher than that?


----------



## unclem (Sep 6, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> DP's are 220bs per stack.


 
 do u mean u have 110lb db each?


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 6, 2010)

twarrior said:


> The Gym looks awesome and who the hell has that much free space in their house for a gym like that??  I must be doing something wrong...





Seriously... I've got an 800 sq foot 2nd floor apt. Not only do I have no room for anything, even cardio eqpt, I have wood floors and the noise it generates to the lower level of the house keeps it to pretty much no options. I have an indoor bike trainer for my speed bike, and even that's too noisy - on cool days I may set it up on my patio outside. Thus I have 2 gym memberships for stuff close by.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow...impressive.  I also like the old vintage machines.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> do u mean u have 110lb db each?


 Sorry bro I thought you were talking about the DP Weight plates stacks I have in the back ground on wall. My Dumbells start at 5 lbs and go in 5 pound increments all the way up to 75 lbs. I have 2 in each set. (The little Dp's are for my kids to work out with.)


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 6, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Wow...impressive. I also like the old vintage machines.


The Paramount's leg machines are from the mid seventy's. All in mint shape and new upholstrey. Can you belive I got them all including the Cal Fly machine for 50.00 bucks on Ebay. Cost me two hundred in gas to go pick up but heck it was worth it.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 6, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> The Paramount's leg machines are from the mid seventy's. All in mint shape and new upholstrey. Can you belive I got them all including the Cal Fly machine for 50.00 bucks on Ebay. Cost me two hundred in gas to go pick up but heck it was worth it.



Ridiculous


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome, i would love my own training den..


----------



## vortrit (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice setup!


----------



## LAM (Sep 8, 2010)

not sure where you live but I got the hook up for some glass/mirrors in the Philly Suburbs


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> wow thats great i got a smith machine and i thought i was doing good boy was i wrong lol   i don't get jealous but i am



Dont mean to burst your bubble but you are doing good with a smith machine, if you need it as a pull up bar


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice set up, all its missing is some heavy dumbells 60s, 70s, 80s , 90s. Other than that, I  call your basement paradise


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 9, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Nice set up, all its missing is some heavy dumbells 60s, 70s, 80s , 90s. Other than that, I call your basement paradise


 My dumbells go up to 75 lbs. Also the home Gym is in my shop at my house. I bought a house that had a big shop so I converted it into my own paradise.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 9, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Dont mean to burst your bubble but you are doing good with a smith machine, if you need it as a pull up bar


 It's all good. I got a Bodysolid smith and a Parabody smith. Also in the pics you will notice a olympic bench as well. I use them all. If I'm working out alone and I want to go heavy then I will use the Smith rack so I don't kill myself.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 11, 2010)

wow great set up dude you put a lot of work into that


----------



## Krys (Sep 11, 2010)

*wow*

nice set up broski how long to acquire all that ?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice setup there. How big is that room?


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 11, 2010)

Krys said:


> nice set up broski how long to acquire all that ?


6 months or so.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 11, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Nice setup there. How big is that room?


 80ft x 50ft


----------



## TAE (Sep 11, 2010)

That a really nice set up, Do you live close maybe i could use it while yer at work and I can dump my gym membership.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 11, 2010)

That's an excellent setup - I can laugh at my Bowflex now...


----------



## Phineas (Sep 11, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> That's an excellent setup - I can laugh at my Bowflex now...



You sure can.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 11, 2010)

TAE said:


> That a really nice set up, Do you live close maybe i could use it while yer at work and I can dump my gym membership.


 According to your profile you live on earth. Thats pretty close to where I live. Come by and we can throw some iron around.


----------



## Jacko-Wolves (Sep 13, 2010)

Dude you need to start charging people... make your own lil gym lol


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 19, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Very nice setup!



Thanks bro.


----------



## deathnote (Oct 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## clutton101 (Oct 30, 2010)

i only live in 1 bed flat with me gf so defo no room 4 a home gym if i lived on my owm id sleep on the floor an use the bed room an foot room 4 the gym lol  coz the gym near me is still like 2hr away blag


----------



## 240PLUS (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd charge people $5.00 per hour to work out in there. All you need next is a tanning bed.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> I'd charge people $5.00 per hour to work out in there. All you need next is a tanning bed.



My old gym used to charge people $5.00 per day to workout if they didn't want to purchase a gym membership.


----------

